#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  IAMR College of Engineering Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches

## Ajay_singh

*About* : IAMR College of Engineering is the recent addition to the IAMR  (Institute of Applied Medicine and Research) Group of Institutions,  Ghaziabad. The Flagship Institute, IAMR, offering courses in  Bio-sciences and Para-medical disciplines. The college has developed an  intense academic environment that helps in bringing out the best in a  student. The teaching-learning pedagogy is student centric with focus on  ensuring that the student learns.*

Branches 
*
B Tech in CSEB Tech in ITB Tech in ECEB Tech in EEEB Tech in ME
*Fee Structure:

Course Fee :* INR 253600
*
Campus Facilities*

*Infrastructure Overview*: The IAMR college of Engineering, Meerut can boast of state- of- the- art infrastructure and facilities. Studio type class rooms furnished with audio visual teaching aids enhance learning environment and assist faculty members in quality delivery.

*Hostel Details*: The Institutes have separate hostels for girls and boys. The rooms are spacious, airy and well furnished. The mess functions under the control of the students and they have considerable choice in deciding the menu of their meals. They have enough freedom to live independently but each one of them is required to strictly follow a code of conduct so that all the inmates live like a joint family and have strong we feeling.

*Laboratory Details*:Almost 8 laboratories in computer and IT departments equipped with latest software offer facilities for performing different computational marvels. The students devote a good deal of their time to develop course and beyond the course related programmes. The faculty members encourage the students to extensively browse the net to learn newer programming approaches. These labs generally remain behive of activities. The basic sciences laboratories like physics and chemistry are well equipped with beyond the syllabus facilities. The experimental setups help students learn newer concepts of physical sciences needed for exploring the frontiers of technology.

*Library Details*:The pride of the Institute is the modern digitized library which houses large volume of books in the areas of engineering, applied sciences & humanity. Library is the hub around which all academic activities of the Institute revolve. It has seating capacity of more than 100 students. It also houses reprographics facilities. The library subscribes to a large number of national and international journals, including e-journals. Magazines on current affairs and general interest are subscribed.

*Extra Curricular Details*:The institute has the quintessential fusion of excellence in cultural and academic pursuits along with physical fitness. Brilliance is sought in all aspects. We give considerable emphasis on both indoor and outdoor games, sports as well as cultural and literacy activities. The students choose their area of co-curricular activities according to their interest and aptitude. 
*
Queries are Welcome !!!
*





  Similar Threads: Trident Group of Institiutes Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure VIET Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion DJ College of Engineering, Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Facilities, Placement AKGEC Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discusssions Rama College of Engineering Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee , Branches, Placements

----------


## HURRICANE

What is the placement stat. i.e, highest, average and lowest package.................

----------

